# widgetsoid question



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Does anybody know what determines if widgetsoid supports the notification widget without the popup? I'm on shuji 2.2 and I really miss not having that annoying popup popup every time a need to toggle something.


----------



## grantm2012 (Jun 12, 2011)

Can't you just uncheck "Open Popup" in the App?


----------



## lancasterv3 (Jun 13, 2011)

fakiesk8r333 said:


> Does anybody know what determines if widgetsoid supports the notification widget without the popup? I'm on shuji 2.2 and I really miss not having that annoying popup popup every time a need to toggle something.


 It worked without the pop up if you are running FROYO. I feel your pain, unfortunately the pop up will remain no matter what you do. The framework changed with gingerbread and will not allow that anymore. I e-mailed the developer and there is nothing he can do. I would use quick settings from the market it's free. It is not as visually pleasing as widgetsoid but it gets the job done.


----------

